# [http] Instalar apache + php + mysql (solucionado)

## DDrDark

Hola, estoy configurando un server con apache + php + mysql. He buscado por el foro y encontre algunos post, que me han ayudado a terminar la instalacion, pero ningun tiene mi problema, y es que al intentar comprobar si tengo php habilitado mediante la direccion http://localhost/testing.php me da el error 

 *Quote:*   

> Not Found
> 
> The requested URL/testing.php was not found on this server

 

Sin embargo si entro en http://localhost me sale la web de apache diciendome que esta instalado correctamente bla bla bla

Luego de configurar el archivo /etc/conf.d/apache2 y poner APACHE2_OPTS="-D SSL -D PHP4"

lo inicio sin problemas

```
localhost localhost # /etc/init.d/apache2 start

 * Starting mysqld (/etc/mysql/my.cnf) ...                                          [ ok ]

 * Starting apache2 ...

apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName                                                                         [ ok ]
```

Las uses que utilize son: apache2 pam ssl mysql mssql berkdb innodb y he probad con -java ya que un post decia que se le habia solucionado con problema con el mod_php

Como he dicho, he leido estos post:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-39805.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-360173-highlight-mysql+apache+php.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-307077-highlight-mysql+apache+php.html

Y estas 2 guias:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Apache_Modules_mod_php

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MySQL

Tambien tengo otro "problema", no puedo reemplazar la pagina default del apache, he supuesto que se encontraba en /var/www/localhost y he creado un index.htm y index.html, luego los he copiado tambien a htdocs y no consigo que desaparezca. Al final no sera que en lugar de no tener soporte para php4 es que no puede encontrar la pagina? 

Buscando por google he encontrado que algunos creaban una carpeta en localhost llamada public_html y ahi ponian sus archivos, yo lo hize pero sigue sin funcionar

Alguna idea?, gracias! y salu2

----------

## DDrDark

Vale, ya lo he solucionado xDD, como el mysql -u root -password no me iva, use mysql_setpermission y cree una nueva db. Ahora solo me queda un problema ><, quiero que cuando entro en http://localhost me busque el archivo index.php y no el index.html  :Sad: 

----------

## DDrDark

Y otro problema que tengo, es con wordpres, es bastante raro. Lo he cnofigurado correctamente y he puesto una noticia de prueba

podeis verlo aki: http://83.165.249.81/index.php

El problema, como vereis es que no me usa los "temas" desde internet, pero localmente lo veo bien, es decir se ve asi feo cuando entro dsde internet, deberia verse algo como esto: http://www.alexking.org/software/wordpress/theme_browser.php -> Green marinee

salu2 y gracias

----------

## ratzo

Sobre lo del wordpress, eso te pasa porque definiste como direccion del blog 127.0.0.1 y cuando lo ves desde internet intenta buscar los estilos en la maquina desde la cual accedes, y pues obviamente no los encuentra.

Prueba cambiando ese 127.0.0.1 por la ip a la cual se accede desde internet (http://83.165.249.81/) desde el menu de administración de tu blog.

----------

## DDrDark

Tenias razon, pues nada muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## German3D

Permiteme usar este mismo post para no crear otro ...

Yo tengo apache2 funcionando hace varios meses pero no consigo que rule php ... 

tengo emergidos tanto php como php_mod y nada si cuelgo un index.php el navegador intenta descargarlo no visualizarlo . Sabeis a que puede ser devido ? 

Segui la guia de gentoo apra mod_php

----------

## kalcetoh

 *German3D wrote:*   

> Permiteme usar este mismo post para no crear otro ...
> 
> Yo tengo apache2 funcionando hace varios meses pero no consigo que rule php ... 
> 
> tengo emergidos tanto php como php_mod y nada si cuelgo un index.php el navegador intenta descargarlo no visualizarlo . Sabeis a que puede ser devido ? 
> ...

 

Puedes seguir mejor en este post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-381987.html, que creo que el problema se parece al que tu tienes.

----------

## frodoweb

 *Quote:*   

> quiero que cuando entro en http://localhost me busque el archivo index.php y no el index.html 

 

DirecotryIndex index.php, index.html ...

----------

## DDrDark

Gracias  :Smile: 

salu2

----------

